# Front timing cover leak



## awesomeCruze (Dec 28, 2012)

I had the dealer replace the turbo oil feed line (original, pre-heat shield jacket) on my 2012 1.4L Cruze. Oil was starting to seep from the o-rings. $200 for the job.

They mentioned the front timing cover needs to be resealed and want $1,300 for the job. The service advisor said 7 hours for labor and required removal of water pump. I see some crud and seepage near the front of the engine block on the passenger side, near the water pump and the oil dip stick. The general location is similar to the images in this post:
Oil Leak Beside WaterPump? | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com) 

I didn't see much about this seal failing on the forums and want to confirm if the price estimate / labor charge is reasonable or should I look elsewhere. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

$200 to replace that feed line?!

Anyway, I have had my timing cover re sealed. At least it says that when they fixed some other leaks. I unfortunately dont have how much the charge was as they comped it. I can look tomorrow if it says the hours it took.


----------



## awesomeCruze (Dec 28, 2012)

Thebigzeus said:


> $200 to replace that feed line?!


I know. It is a simple repair but I didn't have the right tools or a space to work in. I'd appreciate any information on the front timing cover.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

These engines leak like a sieve if the crankcase pressure gets out of wack. Working on this engine doesn't require a ton of tools. I do all of my work outside in my driveway. BUT I do have a ton of tools.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah didn’t think it would help much, here it is. Gives you a bit of an idea what they did with all the leaks. I think maybe @Ma v e n can look up times?
View attachment 290231


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Let me try again.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Let me try again.
> View attachment 290232


No charge......look at you


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> No charge......look at you


I tell them what the charge will be  Free rental on there also.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> I tell them what the charge will be  Free rental on there also.


😆


----------



## awesomeCruze (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks @Thebigzeus. I have had most of the leaks in your attachment fixed over the years.
There is a ACDelco certified independent repair shop nearby. I wonder if it will be significantly cheaper if I take it there instead.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

awesomeCruze said:


> Thanks @Thebigzeus. I have had most of the leaks in your attachment fixed over the years.
> There is a ACDelco certified independent repair shop nearby. I wonder if it will be significantly cheaper if I take it there instead.


Normally if a shop is SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper, it's not a place you want to work on your vehicle. I've learned that quality shops normally all have around the same pricing in a local geographic area.


----------



## awesomeCruze (Dec 28, 2012)

Generally speaking, how does a quality shop compare to the dealership in terms of cost? I am looking at $1,300 quote from the dealership without much explanation for the 7hr labor cost.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

A timing cover is pretty labor intensive. Here's a video of what's involved. Basically everything on the front (the passenger's side) of the engine has to come off. Plus refilling and bleeding the cooling system.









Need help. Dropped screw while replacing valve cover


I have a 15 cruze that I've been wanting to mod for a while but it threw up the classic P0171 before I got started. I figured I might as well take care of it and make sure all is good before upgrading anything. It was all going well until I was using one of the old valve cover bolts that was...




www.cruzetalk.com





Post #14


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

awesomeCruze said:


> Generally speaking, how does a quality shop compare to the dealership in terms of cost? I am looking at $1,300 quote from the dealership without much explanation for the 7hr labor cost.


Generally a quality shop is within $100 or so of a dealership in a big job like that. The primary difference is part cost/ part quality.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

awesomeCruze said:


> Generally speaking, how does a quality shop compare to the dealership in terms of cost? I am looking at $1,300 quote from the dealership without much explanation for the 7hr labor cost.


Normally their work is pretty good. I have some third party shops around here that do very good work, it's also taken the dealer two tries to seal my oil pan.. so they aren't geniuses and free from error either... Check out yelp and google review of the shop in question and ask for a quote. Also ask about warranty on their work.


----------



## awesomeCruze (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for your inputs, good advice in this thread. I'll talk to the independent shop and get their opinion.

At what stage are the leaks considered worth fixing? There is definitely seepage but not enough to reach the ground (yet). The car runs great and I'ld like to keep it that way.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

awesomeCruze said:


> Thank you for your inputs, good advice in this thread. I'll talk to the independent shop and get their opinion.
> 
> At what stage are the leaks considered worth fixing? There is definitely seepage but not enough to reach the ground (yet). The car runs great and I'ld like to keep it that way.


In my opinion ANY leak is worth fixing. A leak doesn't get better on its own.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

awesomeCruze said:


> Thank you for your inputs, good advice in this thread. I'll talk to the independent shop and get their opinion.
> 
> At what stage are the leaks considered worth fixing? There is definitely seepage but not enough to reach the ground (yet). The car runs great and I'ld like to keep it that way.


They drive me crazy and I cant leave them alone (just did my oil cooler). But I mean if its gonna be $1000, that may change my mind.


----------



## Cruze charlie (Jan 15, 2020)

awesomeCruze said:


> I know. It is a simple repair but I didn't have the right tools or a space to work in. I'd appreciate any information on the front timing cover.


Could you comment on oil leaks if oil pressure gets out of control.
I just put a oil pump and cover assembly on sons 2014. Two months laters it’s blowing oil what appears the crankshaft seal and throwing it all over he side of the engine!!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't see a link to a video of this repair, but here's one. 

I did my own water pump, because I was quoted nearly 4 hours for the pump. Standard time, not warranty time. I can see the front cover maybe billing 7. However, there's minimal parts required, as an entire seal kit, timing cover, water pump, crankshaft front seal, thermstat gasket, is probably <1$100. So labor is probably close to $130 per hour? 

Given the age of this car I would consider an aftermarket shop. Someone with 1.4L experience in an indendent shop, this is not that bad of a job, and they might not bill out labor at such a high rate.


----------

